# Kroger pork butts



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2018)

Hey folks,
It must be that time again...
Krogers has bone in pork butts for 99 cents a pound.


----------



## gearloose (Sep 6, 2018)

Be careful what pork you buy at Kroger.  Most of their pork is that 'enhanced with a solution of..." crap.


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 6, 2018)

FoodLion is the same


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Sep 6, 2018)

gearloose said:


> Be careful what pork you buy at Kroger.  Most of their pork is that 'enhanced with a solution of..." crap.


Yes, that enhanced solution, AKA selling you water, is horrible.  I would also look for the country of origion.


----------



## gearloose (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Yes, that enhanced solution, AKA selling you water, is horrible.  I would also look for the country of origion.


  Not just water, but salt water, which screws up everything.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2018)

gearloose said:


> Be careful what pork you buy at Kroger.  Most of their pork is that 'enhanced with a solution of..." crap.


I know you're right, I normally steer away from injected or added anything with my meats however,  I have used this particular brand on a few occasions and had excellent results.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Yes, that enhanced solution, AKA selling you water, is horrible.  I would also look for the country of origion.


Yup, very accurate. I usually stay away from anything that indicates "water" or "flavor enhancers" have been added however I've used this particular brand before with excellent results.  Thanks for the heads up though.

Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 6, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> FoodLion is the same


Thanks for the heads up...

Walt


----------



## kelbro (Sep 7, 2018)

They are not the best butts but they do work. Just use less salt for the rub. Your dinner guests will never know.


----------



## jokensmoken (Sep 7, 2018)

kelbro said:


> They are not the best butts but they do work. Just use less salt for the rub. Your dinner guests will never know.


My.pork rub is almost salt free anyway...I add to taste after pulling and mixing in my finishing sauce...maybe that's why I've never had an issue.
Walt.


----------



## zwiller (Sep 7, 2018)

Last time they ran them for 99c I bought about 60lbs and they were not enhanced and labelled natural.  Regardless, enhanced butts are not necessarily a bad thing.  Same goes for turkeys...  I also find what little salt etc that is added does not really make a large impact on the end results unless you are planning on injecting them.  That said, the artist is always better off with a blank canvas but for 99c...


----------



## weedeater (Sep 7, 2018)

Picked up my 4 today.  Hard to beat for the price!  I’ve used this brand before with good success.  Says all natural and I can find no where that it says anything about “enhanced with a solution of ....”.  Averaged less than 8 dollars each!






These are going in the freezer today!

Weedeater


----------



## weedeater (Sep 7, 2018)

By the way.... my Kroger was carrying them @ 88 cents a pound!!!

Weedeater


----------



## tallbm (Sep 7, 2018)

That's awesome!
I didn't notice a pork butt sale in the Dallas Kroger flyer this week.  Might only be in your area/region but I'll keep an eye out.  I gotta get through cooking 2 briskets first though so I'm not I'll be doing any/many pork butt buys if I see them on sale anyhow :)


----------



## zwiller (Sep 7, 2018)

Those are exactly like the ones I bought.  Nice score!  

When I scored mine it was not shown in the flyer and I heard about it from a guy posting here.  Since I needed so much I decided it might be worth checking out the store and low and behold...  That post saved me like $100.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 7, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Those are exactly like the ones I bought.  Nice score!
> 
> When I scored mine it was not shown in the flyer and I heard about it from a guy posting here.  Since I needed so much I decided it might be worth checking out the store and low and behold...  That post saved me like $100.



Nice, I may have to check it out as well :)


----------



## zwiller (Sep 8, 2018)

No dice :(


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Sep 8, 2018)

That's a great price! Thanks for the heads up didn't see it in the weekly flyer and have some room in the freezer.


----------



## bluewhisper (Sep 8, 2018)

I got one yesterday; for about 6 hours it has been in a 325 oven alongside a pot of baked beans from scratch. Cool rain falls outside and the house smells like supper.

This looks like a day for cornbread.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 8, 2018)

Well, I need to slide on over to Kroger and see what price they are around here.  I'm a little low and usually stock the freezer at any sub-$1 price.  I usually buy them, trim from bone, and slice into 1 1/2" thick strips to be fed into the grinder for various sausage projects later (vacuum packed in 2.5 and 5 pound batches).  We used to see them for $0.69 every now and then but it has been quite a while since they were that low.

Price drop most likely related to post holiday, start of tailgate season, and the glut in the USA market from the China tariffs in the trade war battles.  Cheaper (and more profitable to farmer) to dump here than let sit and spoil in shipment with high tariffs.  The pendulum will swing the other way as the natural reaction is to cull the herd to smaller levels in the coming months.


----------

